# Best Boat Names



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

bottoms up
money hole
running empty
sandbar
gale force
north star
orion


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

I remember a character in a Carl Hiaasen book had a boat named "Wet Dreams"


----------



## carmenatey (Aug 29, 2015)

Feel my reel
Tickle these bugs
Girls fear the spear
Wife's got 36 seas //(.)(.)\\
Netfish and Grill


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Feel er Snatch


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

AfterHours2 said:


> Feel er Snatch


wtf
lol


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

We can make it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My first skiff was Pole Dancer


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Smells like fish


----------



## c_ronius (Mar 16, 2010)

Deez Knots


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

There is a 39 yellowfin I've seen in SWFL with quad Verados on it called "Trips are for kids"


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Tuna Wagon


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I call all my small boats "Cirrhosis of the River"


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

There was a guy whose wife was named Vickie. They argued A LOT. They were saving money to buy a house. One day, after an especially bad argument, he withdrew all the money they had been saving for the house and bought a boat. Named it "Vickie's House Money"...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine:
Old boat was TGIF (thank god it floats)
Current boat is The Plytanic


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

pete_paschall said:


> There was a guy whose wife was named Vickie. They argued A LOT. They were saving money to buy a house. One day, after an especially bad argument, he withdrew all the money they had been saving for the house and bought a boat. Named it "Vickie's House Money"...


He should have named it the divorce maker.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

AfterHours2 said:


> Feel er Snatch


Trumps boat?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Dead hooker storage


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh & I forgot my brothers Baja go fast boat name: Clam Hammer (written in flaming Metallica font)


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

One of the Parasail boats in Ft. Myers beach has a good one .... Chute-n-loadz


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

If I were to put a name on a boat, it would probably be either "Cheaper Than Therapy" or "Don't Blink".


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Barely flotin


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Boob Shakr for a go fast boat with a loud big block chevy in it. 

Ive laughed at this thread way too much already!


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

My wife's deck boat is the Fun Hog

My bass boat is Liberty Call

A friends pontoon is The Busted Flush (a Travis McGee reference, just in case)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

"Looks Tippy" may be my new skiff name. It has a nice ring to it...


----------



## casartj (Jun 2, 2014)

Dirty Oar


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Saw on 2cool. A contractors boat named "Change Order"
Joe


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Loved "Angler Management"


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

off the top of my head..."That's What Sea Said"??


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

My top favorite 
"Wasted seaman"


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

"Offshorgasm" will be my custom sportfish one day.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

WillW said:


> Oh & I forgot my brothers Baja go fast boat name: Clam Hammer (written in flaming Metallica font)


jeeeeeeeezzz.


----------



## Die-lon (Mar 3, 2017)

Aquaholic


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Girlfriend

Poontang

Fillet and Release

Master Baiter

B.O.A.T.

Attorney's boat - Knot Guilty

Banker's Boat - Liquid Asset


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Strucked & fugglin'


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

The S.S. Shit Show or The Shit Show was my first.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Hind Teat


----------



## Hunter (Mar 31, 2016)

"Knotty Girl" is the name of a yacht in my area that I like. 

"See You Next Tuesday" is a name I considered but have gone nameless so far.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

The best one is from Seinfeld. "Ass Man" owned by the proctologist.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

for the top water, walk the dog lovers like myself: "Click Click Boom"


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

tailchaser16 said:


> for the top water, walk the dog lovers like myself: "Click Click Boom"


You got my vote brother! Bone colored spook or skitterwalk are my go to's!!


----------



## BoyNamedSue (Mar 10, 2017)

Shrimpin' Ain't Easy


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Seen a boat at ft myers beach named prenup.


----------



## NC-BC (Nov 14, 2016)

Best one locally: "_Morning Wood_"


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

"Willin'"


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> "Willin'"


I saw a yacht that said Sea Deucer


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

"MY KID'S INHERITANCE"


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Had a neighbor once that named his bay boat "Just Another Bill" still my favorite to date


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

If I had a sport fisherman: "Cheaper than Therapy"


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

Smack and i have a lot in common Pole dancer, Skinnydip, dirtyleg 1 and 2 and Onatopp have been my last 5 girlfriends haha


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Take the points


----------



## Bluegills (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

The best name in the whole wide world is Jenny


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

The "unofficial" name of my skiff is Flat Bastard. The wife won't let me make it "official".😥😥😥


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Two that I have used are _Myasis Dragon_ and _Myasis Dragon II_


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I like seeing the ones that use numbers ironically, like:

My Last Boat IV
Unsinkable II

I also really like @firecat1981 name for his wooden cold molded boat -- the Plytanic


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Old man in town had one called Gnat Noop.


----------



## JFNELSON (May 20, 2020)

I was stuck in traffic behind a go fast boat: Propless Twins


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Get'in Any?
Jack Wagon


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Jul 28, 2015)

Key Lime Fly


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My first skiff was Pole Dancer


We don't need pictures...lol


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Hunter said:


> "Knotty Girl" is the name of a yacht in my area that I like.
> 
> "See You Next Tuesday" is a name I considered but have gone nameless so far.


My neighbors yacht is the Knotty Girl...lol


----------



## forasong (Aug 10, 2020)

My skiff is. “A Salt Weapon”


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

Daddy's Money


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Zika
2017 Beavertail Mosquito


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

A good friend once had a very nice, very fast 18’ flats boat that sat, unused, under his beach house for long periods of time.
He would get down on vacation, splash her, all excited to fish, only to discover an important feature: bilge pump, battery, livewell pump, motor, etc was inoperable (go figure).
Would spend the rest of his vacation in the shop, every time.
We dubbed her the “Butt Fukker”..


----------

